
Microsoft hosts the Windows source in a monstrous 300GB Git repository - aao
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/microsoft-hosts-the-windows-source-in-a-monstrous-300gb-git-repository/
======
lillesvin
Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13559662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13559662)
There's even an MS employee from their Git team participating in the
discussion.

------
passivepinetree
Slightly OT, but I've only ever used Git for version control. At the end of
the article, the author mentions that Facebook uses (a custom version of)
Mercurial instead of Git.

What are the benefits to using Mercurial over Git?

~~~
sclangdon
If I remember correctly, the reason Facebook switched to Mercurial from Git
was because they needed to make some changes or add additional functionality
and Mercurial is an easier system to do that with, apparently.

------
jcahill84
Explains the need for
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudioalm/2017/02/03/...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudioalm/2017/02/03/announcing-
gvfs-git-virtual-file-system/) then. Crazy.

~~~
mauriciob
It's on the first paragraph of your link:

> For example, the Windows codebase has over 3.5 million files and is over 270
> GB in size.

------
flukus
What takes up most of the space in the repo, is it just from code or are a lot
of binaries in there? No doubt the windows code base is particularly large,
but I would have though most of it would be slow moving.

~~~
munchbunny
This is speculation, but if they have design assets, sounds, videos,
localizations, and other things that aren't technically code but are totally
part of Windows, then I can definitely see why it'd balloon to that order of
magnitude.

------
PaulHoule
Same version control as Linux!

~~~
wolfgke
For Linux they don't use virtualized file systems.

------
zubairq
Well done Microsoft!

